# Ideas/themes for a future quilt?:ear:



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

After returning home from Chicago and seeing the 2 quilts go,I thought I would like to open up a thread for ideas/themes for a future quilt.

You guys are so creative and inspiring that I'd like to know what ideas you have.

I had hoped to get together with the forum members who attended National for some quilt chatter,but there was just alot going on and it just wasn't really an option.:Cry:  :Cry:

I got to really spend some time with Kara and Gucci in Chicago and we kinda batted a few ideas around and general quilt chatter,but I thought it might be fun to see what you all had for ideas too.

*You don't need to sew or make a block to give your thoughts--I'd love everyone's ideas. Ok?*


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The 4 Season idea was perfect. We could do same idea, different squares.

Havs Having Fun

Something with the 50 States (I saw a Disney quilt with the squares sawn to each other. This would require a lot more squares.)

North East South West…….US quilt

HR’s 2 color theme worked well for them, thought process was easier for me that way. This would make it easier for you with the layout, I would think.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

All the States is a good idea! But would need alot more quilters! You guys could also add our few provinces in to! lol

Ryan


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

If we do 2 Quilts next year one for Canada, one for US. I would need help with the Canadian square ideas.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am really over the Four Seasons to be honest. It was okay to do and all that,but I don't think I would want to entertain that again for at least 20 years!ound: Okay---maybe 10!ound:

It posed some interesting challenges---


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> HR's 2 color theme worked well for them, thought process was easier for me that way. This would make it easier for you with the layout, I would think.


Sandi,
Did you find it easier really? :ear: Not restrictive?

I had thought of stating a color....say whatever color.....like blue. Everyone needs to use a color of blue in their square or red,yellow whatever...

I think that would be kinda fun and really easy because it leaves no restrictions and the fun would still be shopping for your fabrics.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> If we do 2 Quilts next year one for Canada, one for US. I would need help with the Canadian square ideas.


I am thinking 1 quilt,but I guess if we have enough block makers and money ,why not make 2 huh?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beamer said:


> All the States is a good idea! But would need alot more quilters! You guys could also add our few provinces in to! lol
> 
> Ryan


Ryan---I would LOVE to recruit a few hav dad's to make a square this year. How cool would that be?

Marj and I have a bet---she could have to wear a red boa for a year!!!!! You would help me,wouldn't ya?:ear: I would even drink another petrone? with ya.......:tea:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I really like the 50 states idea...that would be cool.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think a quilt with 50 states would be cool,but 50 seperate quilt blocks would be one GINORMOUS quilt! ound:

I don't know why----but this is reminding me of the idea we tossed around before like the photo challenge we had one time..."Have Hav will travel" 

It'd be like a hav depicting your state,or a hav with a suitcase,hav with a passport,with the eiffel tower...wherever.....is that kinda what you mean?:ear:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Julie said:


> It'd be like a hav depicting your state,or a hav with a suitcase,hav with a passport,with the eiffel tower...wherever.....is that kinda what you mean?:ear:


Great idea!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Do the quilts usually have blocks on the front and back? I was thinking along the lines of different blocks showing highlights from each state. For example, mine might have a hav eating crawfish with a black and gold fleur de lis t-shirt.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> Sandi,
> Did you find it easier really? :ear: Not restrictive?
> 
> I had thought of stating a color....say whatever color.....like blue. Everyone needs to use a color of blue in their square or red,yellow whatever...
> ...


One or two colors would be fine, just without receiving the same fabric we would end up with a huge variety of blues, yellows or whatever. It would probably still be very cool.

We could do Havs Around the World and have them at different points of interest. Just think a Hav doing the RLH on the Great Wall of China. One looking over the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You know---I guess I really should of asked people IF they wanted to have another forum quilt or not first...to make sure there is interest...or if they just wanted to work with HRI and make one.....and if the forum quilt goes forward,and if we should donate it to HRI,HCA,CANADIAN RESCUE,do a forum thing where we donate money to whatever cause etc.

Maybe after Ryan's poll we can set one up?

Still---I love hearing your ideas.......:clap2: Keep them coming!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Do the quilts usually have blocks on the front and back? I was thinking along the lines of different blocks showing highlights from each state. For example, mine might have a hav eating crawfish with a black and gold fleur de lis t-shirt.


Usually only quilt block squares on the front. On both sides would be very unusual...can't say it hasn't been done though....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Sandi---I just noticed Galen with her "hurl a squirrel"..we have that too!ound:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Do the quilts usually have blocks on the front and back? I was thinking along the lines of different blocks showing highlights from each state. For example, mine might have a hav eating crawfish with a black and gold fleur de lis t-shirt.


My thoughts exactly on the states. Georgia could be a Hav by a Peach tree or sipping a Mint Julep (sp)&#8230; Tennessee with a **** Skin Hat, Florida with oranges, Kentucky with race horses.

Maybe the squares could be smaller


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> Hey Sandi---I just noticed Galen with her "hurl a squirrel"..we have that too!ound:


One of her favorite destroyed toys&#8230;Smarty gets so upset with her, Galen has torn up all of Smarty's favorite toys except for the Green Giggles Pepper. Smarty refuses to let Galen near it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sandi-I thought of the Hav with a peach, or by a peach tree, or on Peachtree Street, so many ideas to pick from.

Wish I knew how to quilt. :Cry:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well Ann----you have a new machine you can dig out of the closet,right? I'll show you and you'll think......how simple is that?!?! I promise! Join us......please.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So when will you be here? For our playdate? That would be fun!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I know my mom did a quilt once that was the 50 states birds and flowers on each block...boring compared to 50 states full of Havs, but it wasn't that big at all, so the blocks must not have been too big.

I think that's a really fun idea. Actually we could combine both the color, and the "Hav's around the country" into one quilt if that was decided.

Whatever is decided, it will be beautiful with Julies guidance!!!

Beverly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok...this is a little abstract...and not really sure it would work for quilting...but what about Havs Up Close! eye's, noses, tails, paws... maybe too limiting. ok just brainstorming maybe it will spark something else from someone else.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't think we'd have to ask what Beamer's contribution would be!!! LOL


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

"Hav's Gone Wild"


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> "Hav's Gone Wild"


Funny but true story, I was in to get my new, still under warranty $659 glasses repaired after Galen ate them (Smarty did in my last pair, so I've been using my old 3 pairs ago glasses). Anyway the girl helping me got the biggest laugh that a small dog had done so much damage. Then another patient said her son had sent her a text message just saying "dogs gone wild". She thought he meant barking and such. She came home to find someone had left her basement door open, 7 Golden puppies had came up, poop & peed every where, got into the garbage and her couch and love seat were destroyed.

When she as her son why did he not do something, he said how much worse could it get?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Havs Around the World! Havs Across the Country!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Missy said:


> Ok...this is a little abstract...and not really sure it would work for quilting...but what about Havs Up Close! eye's, noses, tails, paws... maybe too limiting. ok just brainstorming maybe it will spark something else from someone else.


this is a cute idea.
I love looking Henry up close.
He's so cute IMO.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Missy said:


> Ok...this is a little abstract...and not really sure it would work for quilting...but what about Havs Up Close! eye's, noses, tails, paws... maybe too limiting. ok just brainstorming maybe it will spark something else from someone else.


I love this idea.......wouldn't it be cute to have a face going off a block where you see an eye and a nose etc. like your pictures? I love this idea. :clap2:

Keep the ideas coming......


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*What about OUR havanese...*

I like the color theme idea, how about if everyone did a square with their own dogs featured?

For example, Julie would have Quincy and Vinnie. I would have Riki and Daisy, Carole would have Lulu, Vinny, and the new baby; Lina would have Hitch and Kubrick...and so on. Those with plenty would have lots going on in their square.

I feel bad for Ms. Daisy! I have done two squares with Riki and I have not done one of her! It is hard to get a black faced dog's eyes to show, just like in photos.

I also like Havanese ABCs. A is for Adorable, B is for Barking, C is for Combing, etc.

Just brainstorming thoughts.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> I know my mom did a quilt once that was the 50 states birds and flowers on each block...boring compared to 50 states full of Havs, but it wasn't that big at all, so the blocks must not have been too big.
> 
> I think that's a really fun idea. Actually we could combine both the color, and the "Hav's around the country" into one quilt if that was decided.
> 
> ...


I don't want to shoot this idea down....but I do not want to make the blocks smaller,as most of us are comfortable within this size.For any newbies that come on board,the smaller it is the harder it is. I think it could be adapted maybe....but it would have to be just a selection of states,not every one. Practically speaking,we would have depicted approx.20-22 states.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara and I had spoke about a hat theme. Like "hats off to havanese"----where you could have a hav in a hat,wearing a hat,chewing a hat/whatever. Imagine a cowboy hat,a top hat,a party hat,bolero,a feathered hat with a plume etc. Like dress up with a hat. What do you think?:ear:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Quincy will wear a hat!*

Twice we have been in the Howl-o-ween parade, and twice my two spent half the time shaking their hats off!

The first year I went literal and made Easter Bonnets for them in matching floral fleece with velcro and tons of little flowers on top with ear holes and velcroed neckbands.

The next year they were "fuzz" in police outfits with handcuffs, and the girl scouts had on shirts I made with black rows of paw prints instead of prisoner stripes...on the back it said captured by the Fuzz. Riki and Daisy were in front with the girl scouts held captive in the back. Again the coppers did not enjoy their police caps one bit.

So if I do a square it will be havanese shaking their hats off!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:boink: Any more ideas? :boink:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I like the havs will travel and also the shabby chic with florals - maybe with the hats.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

How about black and white. I know thats overly simple but I love that combo.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

i have a few ideas:

1. havs with their favorite toy
2. blocks with your hav in their/ or your favorite activity or place
3. Havs and hats - different hats and how the hav connects to them e.g chasing it, breaking it, or wearing it!!
4. Havs and their favorite place to be ( similar to #2) 
5. different doggie bags and our Havs - 
6. havs and purses or different ways we carry our hav

just crazy ideas but thought I would throw it out there!:0)


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

2 more havs and the different outfit we dress them up in

also how about a hollywood theme - where each block is dedicated to your favorite star or movie theme


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*have any of you seen the HRI doodad quilt*

This one was spectacular. It is on the HRI website.

Have you ever seen some of the other dog rescue and dog quilts? The weimeraner one is lovely as are a few others.

If you limit the quilters too much, you don't get as lovely a quilt as we learned with the carousel havanese.

Some of my favorites are the ones with lots of creativity, where a simple theme was expanded on and there was lots of room for the quilter to do fun things in each square.

There was something very magical about the joy of the first Forum quilt...there was a spark of light in every square! That is why I love the doodad quilt.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*The 2010 Havanese Forum Quilt*

If each block's theme starts with a letter...
The (3 blocks) 2010 (4 blocks) Havanese (8) Forum (5) Quilt (5)

The challenge is what to do with Q? Questioning havanese? I have a photo of Riki with a very questioning look on his face!

T Traveling Havanese
H Hiding Havanese
E Elegant Havanese

and so on...


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Going off of some of the previously stated ideas i.e. hollywood & hats... what a collaboration of all things glamourous or luxurious. Hats, handbags, shoes, jewelry (pearl necklace, a big diamond?), a red boa, lipstick, make up compact, shopping bags, a hav looking in one of those make up mirrors with all the lights. A hav in a convertible, at the beach.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I really like the travel idea. Or those who do a block do their area/state themes as well. I would think the eyes/nose would be really hard for the novice quilters like myself <BG> I could barely draw a Hav... if you would have saw my first one!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I like the toy idea, that's really cute. And the states idea is a good one too.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> If each block's theme starts with a letter...
> The (3 blocks) 2010 (4 blocks) Havanese (8) Forum (5) Quilt (5)
> 
> The challenge is what to do with Q? Questioning havanese? I have a photo of Riki with a very questioning look on his face!
> ...


I like the alphabet idea Q


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I vote for the Travel Hav. different locations, in the states or around the world.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

You all have such creative minds!!! 
I think they are all brilliant ideas!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*See Julie, you have started something big...*

So many folks will have a new hobby!

A friend of mine makes what she calls crazy quilts. She did one with all tiny pieces of her children's baby clothes, and sometimes she sews beads on them and other things. They are small and true works of art.

I love your square with the dog in the fishing boat, it is one of my favorites. You have a way of capturing their expression in a way most are very challenged. They are whimsical and adorable.

You know costco will make a blanket out of a good photograph. They turn out really well. If you have a square you want to keep as your own, for about $65 Costco makes a beautiful blanket and the quality is very good. I gave one away as a bridal shower gift for a friend with her engagement photo.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ann, we are not quilters, we are seamstresses really. None of us are really quilting at all. We're sewing appliques (parts of fabrics) and creating stories with our blocks. We either hand sew or machine sew, so that's all you need to do. Julie is the creative goddess with matching colors, borders, etc... putting the quilt together. The quilting is done by Beverly's mom who is a GENIUS as far as I'm concerned!! So no excuse ladies! You CAN do this! :cheer2:

Wow! Some great ideas !! I love Renee's "girly" theme. I also really like the black & white theme suggested. It would mean having to get really creative with different fabrics and textures.  

I'm not enthusiastic about a U.S. states quilt, but that's because I can't really relate! lol I could definitely wing it. The only thing I'd have to do is depict certain state related images, like blueberries and seagulls in Maine, or desert vistas of Arizona, etc... so it's not hard to do.

The ideas I like are:

- black and white (or some other color combo theme)
- shabby chic florals for the majority of the fabrics
- Havs around the world - love that!
- "Hats off!" NICE ! 
- Missy's idea is great, but might be quite the challenge for some of us. Still, I'd like to think we could ponder this one and see if it's doable. I think it would be incredibly original !


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*We all need to go to Canada!*

What about a big retreat in Canada Marj? Forum goes North! I'd love to see Canada. Does coat grow thicker there for the cold? Just curious.

Bailey who is from a Canadian Breeder has the plushest coat I have ever seen. My dogs were born in Arizona...but I don't think it has anything to do with anything but they don't have as much coat as other havanese I have seen. LOL


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I like the Havs as Hollywood stars idea! We could put the Angelina/Brad square next to the growling Jen square.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Or...how about Havs in different professions? Teacher Hav, Doctor Hav, etc.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Or...how about Havs in different professions? Teacher Hav, Doctor Hav, etc.


Omg, for a second there, I read "different POSITIONS" and went "huh?????!!" :redface: LOL

Linda, a huge Forum Hav playdate in Canada is a great idea! lol


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay--I have another idea I want to run past you all and see what you think. 

How about a "Hobby Hav" quilt?
It would be a havanese doing your hobby or a hobby you wish you could do....

Imagine:
A sewing havanese (hav with a sewing machine)
A crochet/knitting hav
A reading hav (have with books and reading glasses)
A swimming hav (bikini hav)
A soccer hav (this will be Paige for sure  )
A race car driving hav
A Shutterbug hav (Ryan's or Lina's block for sure! A hav taking a picture! )
A gardening hav
A bowling hav
A cooking hav (chef's hat and spatula or in a mixing bowl with cookies! )
How about coloring,painting,drawing,singing etc.

What do you think????


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Omg, for a second there, I read "different POSITIONS" and went "huh?????!!" :redface: LOL
> 
> Linda, a huge Forum Hav playdate in Canada is a great idea! lol


LOL...i thought there was just one position for dogs. Isn't that where we got the "doggie style" terminology?

Julie, I like the hobby idea.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Whatever is chosen I wouldn't want to see really small squares. It would make it too hard to get all the great detail in. I loved the one this year of the hav looking at all the other dogs. Wouldn't that be impossible in a small square? See, I can be an expert since I've never quilted, LOL.
PS, who made that square?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Was that on our quilt Carole? My mind drew a blank.....but the one that popped into my head was one Sandi had made for the Antics quilt of a dog looking at other dogs (kinda like a vertical stripe fabric?)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Whatever is chosen I wouldn't want to see really small squares. It would make it too hard to get all the great detail in. I loved the one this year of the hav looking at all the other dogs. Wouldn't that be impossible in a small square? See, I can be an expert since I've never quilted, LOL.
> PS, who made that square?


We will NOT be making smaller blocks. I feel very confident on that. I have several reasons I wouldn't go that route,but it is harder especially for people who are fairly new to the quilt/sewing world. I learned sewing at a very young age and used to sew Barbie and Skipper clothes for a living as a teenager and into my early 20's..it wasn't hard for me then and I loved it....but....I know first hand how challenging that can be when uhmmm...your eyes aren't as good as they used to be.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Julie said:


> Was that on our quilt Carole? My mind drew a blank.....but the one that popped into my head was one Sandi had made for the Antics quilt of a dog looking at other dogs (kinda like a vertical stripe fabric?)


You're probably right, the antics quilt. We could make an antics quilt. Heaven only knows havs are full of antics! I loved Sandi's square. 
Carole


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes,it was super cute. She found that cute print fabric somewhere I think I emailed her about and tried to track down. It had the cutest basset hound on it and I am a sucker for a basset face(having had 2).


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I loved doing the HRI Antics quilt squares. I'm glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie, I still am looking for some more of that fabric. I did find some fabric the other day that had "Miss Smarty" on it. I've got to use it some where. It has every color in the rainbow in it, so one of the quilts will have her name on it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cool! I loved that fabric so much.......cute!cute!cute!

I have tried to avoid the fabric stores for a little while. I'm a sucker for cutesy dog fabric.ound:


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

A Holiday Havs quilt might be cute - squares for Christmas, Easter, President's Day, Mother's Day, Halloween, etc. Could have more than 1 square for each holiday. Just a thought.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

How about a furry tales quilt? Like little Boo Peep and instead of sheep do havs. goldi locks and the three havs, etc. hansel & gretel (havs of course) following dog biscuits instead of bread. Probably too difficult to pull off but wouldn't it be fun?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am still TOTALLY for the "Havanese in Hats"....it could really be similar to a traveling Hav because there are hats from all over the world, Sombreros for example...and Indian head dress, cowboy hats, bonnets, cool hip hats, top hats, military hats....I think it could be super cute.

I also love the Shabby chic idea.

Great ideas so far....

Kara


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*How about Havanese History*

Adorable little long haired lap dog
European Origins Bichon Family
Cuban Royalty Dogs
Original 9 American
Havanese as Rare Breed
Havanese accepted into AKC
Havanese Showing
Havanese Agility
Havanese Therapy Dogs
Havanese Nationals
Havanese Forum

and anything inbetween?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I really like the Havs in Hats. There are a ton of different types of hats and it would be easy to find images on the internet for ideas. I also like Hobby Havs, that also opens up a lot of different options. I know for me, comming up with a pattern/idea is the hardest part and these two leave alot of room for creative ideas. Everyone has come up with some great ideas this time around.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I completely agree the size of the block should be nice and big. It allows us to create a landscape of sorts, to create something of a story if we choose to. And um, yeah... the eyesight thing. 

Great ideas, Linda!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie said:


> Cool! I loved that fabric so much.......cute!cute!cute!
> 
> I have tried to avoid the fabric stores for a little while. I'm a sucker for cutesy dog fabric.ound:


Oh gosh, If I would've known that I would've shown you the most amazing dog fabric collection on Ebay a few weeks ago.....she must've had 100 yards and 40 different dog fabrics that were alllll so freaking cute.

I wanted to bid on it but of course I missed it.....it went for $45, which was a steal....darnit.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the state idea but think it should be regions to cover a broader range. North Georgia thinks peaches - here in South Georgia we think alligators in our Okefenokee Swamp!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

One might broaden it to "Hav's Around the World". Regional pics of havs enjoying themselves under a palm tree, near the Eiffle Tower, Running around the four-leafed clovers in Ireland. You get the idea.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kathie said:


> I like the state idea but think it should be regions to cover a broader range. North Georgia thinks peaches - here in South Georgia we think alligators in our Okefenokee Swamp!


I like this idea. Here in NY you would think Empire State Bldg or Statue of Liberty. But I live on LI and it's very different.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

And I was born and raised in upstate NY, so it would be Catskills, Adirondacks, Erie Canal, vineyards, dairy farms, lakes, etc.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That's just like others thinking Canadians live in igloos, use dog sleds, see moose on the way to work every day and freeze all year round!! That's NOT all of Canada!! LOL

I prefer the "around the world" idea, as then you really can use landmarks and generalizations about different countries.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Oh No Marj!*

You mean you don't! What to think of the land up North now?

Okay, okay, at least tell me the mounties are all adorable!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Linda! I can't help. I don't know any Mounties! But I'm sure they are hunky enough.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Marj likes firemen! :flame:


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I think it was said you wouldn't have enough for all the states so how about just the west coast, the east coast, midwest, South, canada like that. With a Hav compass in the middle.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

A theme has been voted on and an announcement will be made soon.

Thank you all for throwing out your ideas. You guys are all so creative!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Do tell Julie!!! When do we find out?


----------

